# $ 98 ride and no tip?



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Wow,
Rich people going between ski resorts.
On a Lyft ride.
a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
Not only that but there is no way i'm getting a ride back.
A ton of luggage which i loaded and unloaded.
and i get a thank you and handshake for a great ride and great conversation.
Oh and they said they would give me 5 stars.
I figured they were going to tip on app but NO.
Nothing, and i can't 1 star them because the lyft Rate passenger timed out.
F in cheap bastards, take the BUS!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Is this the first time that this has happened to you?

It will not be the last.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Congrats on the 98! Nice haul. Plus you did it all being in the mountains with wondrous nature. No way to call that a job!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sometimes you get a tip a week later, perhaps the next time they use the uber app on return trip. But there is a good chance you won't either lol


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


You forgot to mention that the ski trip cost them $3,000. They paid for it by not tipping their Lyft drivers on every trip for the past year. Take some solace in knowing that karma probably left them with a broken leg on their next downhill run.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

$49/hr and you expect a tip?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Kodyhead said:


> Sometimes you get a tip a week later, perhaps the next time they use the uber app on return trip.


Keep dreaming...


----------



## The Texan (Mar 1, 2019)

njn said:


> $49/hr and you expect a tip?


With the ride back, I think it should be divided by 4hrs? Still not shabby however.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

njn said:


> $49/hr and you expect a tip?


First of all, it's four hours, because he's deadmileing it back, so now we're down to $25 an hour. Moreover, this doesn't account for four hours worth of gas, etc., so now he's maybe down to $22-23 an hour -- at best. Along with loading and unloading a ton of luggage? How much would it have cost them to get a taxi or limo service to do it? So, yeah, I'd damned well expect a tip.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

No pax pays for deadhead miles on taxi, limo or plane. Well there is one exception, NYC uber drivers now get paid for deadheading back to the city.

$22/hr and you expect a tip?


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

There is NO WAY to justify not tipping anything on that ride.
No Way.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


How much did lyft get for that ride?



njn said:


> $49/hr and you expect a tip?


I sure do.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


You have 24 hours after the trip to rate the trip. Simply go to your dashboard on the app and locate the trip. You will see a link to give you the opportunity to change the automatic 5 star to a rating of your choosing. This link remains as stated for 24 hours.


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

When you started the trip, did you realize you might not get pickups going back?


----------



## jeffbeck27 (Oct 27, 2018)

Yeah i expected I might have to deadhead back, but i had never been to the area so there was some hope I might get a ride back. I was able to make a decent day out of it with short rides in the area.

Yeah i know you have 24 hrs to rate in the Lyft App, but i was hopping they just forgot to tip or just got busy and would tip the next day.
They never did! Rich Assholes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


You can still rate them just keep poking around and you'll find rate passengers. Uber for dummies says when you take someone someplace there very well may be someone leaving. Put your destination filter on an airport and head home...


----------



## LA Husky (Jun 28, 2018)

Had a 50 mile $170 trip on Lux Black to a $10 million mansion where he ate leftovers (lamb chops) from a restaurant in the car and wanted the music off so he could watch Netflix. Constant backseat driving and of course no tip.

The top 1% are usually entitled paxholes, but you can't really complain on a high fare.


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


You know you have up to 24 hours to rate a passenger through the Lyft app, right? It's not Uber. Blast away!


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

njn said:


> $49/hr and you expect a tip?


 Yes.

Tell them you would appreciate it if they tip before you start the ride . Explain why . Most people will understand . Some wont .


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

They probably think your tip was them talking to you and sharing their wisdoms.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


Pax thinking , damn it, I could have taken spirit airlines across the country for 97$... I am not tipping the pilot, so why should I tip U/l driver


----------



## RioRoja (Mar 13, 2017)

jeffbeck27 said:


> i can't 1 star them because the lyft Rate passenger timed out!


That part is on you. I love that about Lyft. I give them half an hour to add a tip and then one star them, and then if I see a tip before the 24 hour timeout, I'll change it back to 5. I assume plenty of other drivers are as no-nonsense about it as I am, so now I if they're a 4.8 or below, they're probably not tippers and that part is on me if I accept a ride and then they don't add a tip. I'm in the "you get a five or a one" camp. Clearly.


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

jeffbeck27 said:


> Wow,
> Rich people going between ski resorts.
> On a Lyft ride.
> a 2hr ride with a stop at Mcdonald's.
> ...


98 bucks for 4 hrs after deductions that's like 15 to 18 an hr. Am I missing something


----------



## Kpeter3511 (Mar 25, 2019)

The tip is they didn’t complain. They should have fault complained and got a refund.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Kpeter3511 said:


> The tip is they didn't complain. They should have fault complained and got a refund.


English please.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Sometimes you get a tip a week later, perhaps the next time they use the uber app on return trip. But there is a good chance you won't either lol


Yep. My Uber payout on Tuesday will be $5.00.

I didn't drive this week and my last ride last week was a $43 X with no tip. I don't usually pay much attention to tips but I'd been getting tips from about half my riders all weekend, so I noticed this one. Long ride, nice lady, no tip. Crap.

Then, Tuesday morning I get a message from Uber: "You've received a $5.00 tip!" Checked the ride, and sure enough, it was her. So she's forgiven, and I will have some Dairy Queen money on Tuesday.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Nothing beats my rich people that went boating and drinking at the dock afterwards ....after ride they both whipped out his/her's huge wads (Probably five inches of cash) of hundreds, fifties and twenties....both looked for a five dollar bill and didn't have one then said the worst words known to drivers, "I'll tip you in the app......NOT! ---Nothing


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

jeffbeck27 said:


> i can't 1 star them because the lyft Rate passenger timed out.


Don't even bother, L\U reset pax's rating at least 3 times in a year. In my market most pax's have 5* ratings again.


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Only $98? 

Had a $300 ride between Vegas & LA with no tip. 3 stops & a crying toddler for half the trip. 

Enjoy your new lyft life.


----------



## loophole (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't lift a finger for snobs anymore or work their areas because of this. I also auto 1 star if dropped off in said areas, unless cash tipped and you didn't annoy me


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

mi4johns said:


> Only $98?
> 
> Had a $300 ride between Vegas & LA with no tip. 3 stops & a crying toddler for half the trip.
> 
> Enjoy your new lyft life.


You can get inexpensive earplugs that will dampen the ear-piercing wale of a toddler. I have a pair in an emergency bag hidden under the floor of my trunk. I may move those up to the center console in case that ever happens to me. If you're ever in a loud emergency situation, dampening your sense of hearing will help you focus and not experience sensory overload. A cotton ball or cigarette filter will perform the same function. Can y'all tell that I'm bored?


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

Oh, earplugs I have. Not needed for toddlers though as I'm accustomed to those sounds.

I save the earplugs for loud drunks, makes for much more tolerable rides.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I notice less tips on higher surge rides..I'm ok with that as I consider the surge my tip


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

dauction said:


> I notice less tips on higher surge rides..I'm ok with that as I consider the surge my tip


The surge is a bribe since it'll take you 3x longer to pickup your pax.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

mi4johns said:


> The surge is a bribe since it'll take you 3x longer to pickup your pax.


???????? Ummm No, lol .. PU time is the same


----------



## mi4johns (Jun 4, 2018)

dauction said:


> ???????? Ummm No, lol .. PU time is the same


I don't know where you drive, maybe the magical land of Narnia, but most markets here on planet Earth only get decent surges during rush hour & weekends - which means traffic hell.

So yeah, 3x the pickup time & that's being generous. Longer pickup times & more time sitting in traffic at 14 cents a minute = surge not being a 'tip'.


----------

